# Cleaning Wooden Rabbit Hutches



## lover4daisy (May 13, 2013)

As some know, I was going to put Daisys other cage in a fenced in yard thingy. But our Neighbor is giving us thier rabbit hutch and it is still going to be in the fenced in thingy. It is not the exact cage, but it is what it looks like.





Okay, now lets get to the piont. I dont know how to clean it. (1.) Because it is wooden. (2.) Because they had rabbits in it before. So please give me some tips. Please help!


----------



## lover4daisy (May 13, 2013)

http://www.google.com/shopping/product/10435574580702211103?q=Rabbit%20hutches&biw=1366&bih=651&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&wrapid=tlif136847607143110&sa=X&ei=qkmRUdiWEIiW0QHj54HYCQ&ved=0CJgBEPMCMAk4FA

Here is the link tot he cage. Not the exact cage (again)


----------



## majorv (May 14, 2013)

Do you know anything about the rabbits that were in that hutch? I ask because wood can be cleaned but its hard to disinfect because germs/bacteria can leech into the wood. You need to clean by scrubbing the wood, rinsing well with water and allowing it to completely dry. Normally, I use 10% bleach solution but on wood I'm not sure if you can rinse it off well enough to be safe for the rabbits. Vanodine is an idophor that's safe and cleans well, and it doesn't have to be rinsed. It's hard to find, but Iodine 1.75 is the same basic thing.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 15, 2013)

majorv said:


> Do you know anything about the rabbits that were in that hutch? I ask because wood can be cleaned but its hard to disinfect because germs/bacteria can leech into the wood. You need to clean by scrubbing the wood, rinsing well with water and allowing it to completely dry. Normally, I use 10% bleach solution but on wood I'm not sure if you can rinse it off well enough to be safe for the rabbits. Vanodine is an idophor that's safe and cleans well, and it doesn't have to be rinsed. It's hard to find, but Iodine 1.75 is the same basic thing.


 
Ditto. Just waht I was going to say~


----------



## degrassi (May 15, 2013)

Bleach is safe to use as its just chlorine and will evaporate.


----------



## lover4daisy (May 15, 2013)

no, I dont really know much about the rabbits that were in it. Thanks!


----------



## Zeroshero (May 17, 2013)

Bleach does not work on porous surfaces and is ineffective at treating wood, there is a product called Stall Safe that is distributed by Absorbine it might be a better option. I met the woman who formulated the product, her horse became seriously ill from a bacterial infection he contracted in a stall that was bleached. Bleach actually has to sit on a non-porous surface for 10 minutes to be 100% effective. If you can take the top off and let it bake in the sun, depending on how hot it gets where you live that could work too.

Perhaps you could just ask them what he history was with their buns, just for peace of mind.


----------



## sparkly (May 30, 2013)

like how long since they had bunnies in the cage? i'd be inclined to wash it down with vinegar and earth detergent and spray it with the hose, then let it dry. there are natural disinfectants also. those iodine and stall safe ones sound good too.


----------

